# Bot Spotting



## DomLangowski

Well after Rachael's encounter with the yahoo bot earler today i thought it would be good to see just how often they visit.

If you see a bot online tell us date and time you spotted them.










15/10/2008 @ 22:12 - Yahoo Bot


----------



## SarahC

5.26am,thurs 16th oct,yahoo.


----------



## Angelmouse

3.36pm October 16th
How do you do a screen shot Dom?


----------



## DomLangowski

:roll: On your keyboard press "print screen" then just open paintshop and click "edit" then "paste"

Easy as that!!


----------



## DomLangowski

16/10/2008 @ 16:54 - Yahoo Bot


----------



## Angelmouse

17.04 16th October,


----------



## Angelmouse

17.35pm 16th October


----------



## DomLangowski

16/10/2008 @ 10:34pm - Yahoo Bot


----------



## daisy

what's yahoo bot?


----------



## DomLangowski

:lol: :lol: Daisy have a read HERE


----------



## DomLangowski

16/10/2008 @ 11:17 pm - Yahoo Bot


----------



## dangermouse

sunday 19th oct in afternoon.


----------



## moonlight




----------



## moonlight

Yeah I finally found one


----------



## DomLangowski

22/10/2008 @ 20:00 - Yahoo Bot


----------



## Angelmouse

Friday 24th October @ 11.21am Yahoo Bot


----------



## dangermouse

24th oct 08 @ 2.50 pm.............


----------



## Angelmouse

10.12am 25th october 08 Yahoo bot


----------



## Angelmouse

21.05pm 25th October 08 Yahoo bot


----------



## Angelmouse

13.32pm 26th October 08, Yahoo Bot


----------



## Demi

Thursday 19th Feb 09 Yahoo bot 8:39pm


----------



## Effy

Demi said:


> Thursday 19th Feb 09 Yahoo bot


Same day...don't know if it's the same visit- 23:57, Yahoo bot.


----------



## Demi

Friday 20th feb 09 12:34am(yahoo)


----------



## Kage Davies




----------



## Kage Davies




----------



## Demi

Sat Feb 21, 2009 3:54am Yahoo bot


----------



## Demi

Sun Feb 22nd, 2009 2:40pm yahoo bot


----------



## Demi

6:30pm Sun Feb 22nd 2009 yahoo bot


----------



## Demi

12:19pm Feb 24 Tuesday Yahoo


----------



## sommy

11:27
Yahoo [Bot]
Google [Bot]

TWO AT A TIME!!


----------



## sarahh

Google [Bot] Sat 8th March 4.47pm


----------



## DomLangowski

Google [Bot] 11/03/2009 @ 01:23 am


----------



## sommy

Google [BOT] is browsing THIS forum at 7:41


----------

